

Bloomberg's Brisket JavaScript application framework - pie
https://github.com/bloomberg/brisket

======
davydog187
Brisket powers Bloomberg's new website
[http://www.bloomberg.com/politics](http://www.bloomberg.com/politics).

~~~
uncledrphil
brisket also powers BloombergView
[http://www.bloombergview.com](http://www.bloombergview.com)

